# Scissor Brands



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

I am wanting to buy two nicer (ie professional) pairs of scissors: one straight and one curved. I am willing to spend $75 - $100 on each pair. Do any of you have suggestions on brands youve had success with? Thanks!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I just went to a local beauty supply shop (for humans) and asked for a really good quality of scissors. I got a pair of "Arius Eickert" straight shears. They are extremely sharp and come with a lifetime warranty. They can be resharpened if necessary. They were $90 Canadian. I used them on Pixie this weekend and was really happy with them - they cut like a dream and are small enough (these have about 3-inch blades) that I could get them into "tight" places (between the legs, for instance).


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Jaguar scissors, 
Showtecs are nice for the pirice
Yento, a Japanese Scissor is very nice too..very sharp so you need a steady hand...


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ing-Kit-3-Piece/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/55100.uts

These are great scissors for hav coats. These are what were in my school kit when I went to grooming school and I still find myself reaching for them instead of my more expensive ones. Also, get some finger and thumb inserts as well, or you will find that your whole thumb will slide into the thumb hole and scissoring will be very awkward.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

graciesmum said:


> http://www.petedge.com/product/Groo...ing-Kit-3-Piece/pc/190/c/214/sc/279/55100.uts
> 
> These are great scissors for hav coats. These are what were in my school kit when I went to grooming school and I still find myself reaching for them instead of my more expensive ones. Also, get some finger and thumb inserts as well, or you will find that your whole thumb will slide into the thumb hole and scissoring will be very awkward.


Thanks. Geib Entrees were recommended to me.... I can't decide if I need to "try them on" at a dog show, or if I can order them without test-driving them. I did know to get the 8.5" scissors from the Jodi Murphy DVD's. I bought the thinning shears (the Shapers) from Jodi Murphy - and her large comb...


----------

